# porta vet



## S&C Graham Foto Design (Aug 28, 2007)

This is a job we do a few times a year.Shooting sevral modles of this product,in sevral diffrent trucks.Detailed shoots inside the product and some exterier shots..oh and a free standing unit.thanks for lookin
S


----------



## S&C Graham Foto Design (Aug 28, 2007)

woops i duble posted the black one 
have a great day
peace
S


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 28, 2007)

A deft touch with the 'return' key after each image wouldn't go amiss there...


----------



## S&C Graham Foto Design (Aug 28, 2007)

whats a deft touch??


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 28, 2007)

I do like the view with the white truck.

Tell us a bit about how it was shot.

Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## S&C Graham Foto Design (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi,
Its The same angle as the 2nd blue truck.Wide angle at 28mm.The camera and me were up about 15 FT.
The studio has a large set with a gradient  wall.
A large light box with 15  1500W heads (overhead)
about 10 fill heads on the ceiling 
another (smaller) 2 head box from the ceiling
and 3 of my lights with snoots lighting the detail
all lights were tungsten.
custom white balance 
F22
30 sec. exposure
 The studio is also used for video (large automotive marketing firm). My studio dosent have a garage door(ive gotten motorcycles in here thou) so my clients rent the video studio,ive done a fleet of 3 limos in there also.
The images are then cut out for the client to use.
The white truck i just put a black gradient behind the product, i like to do that with some of them for my wall.
I think that covers it thanks for listening
S


----------



## whymzy (Aug 28, 2007)

WOW... awesome! I was wondering the height of the shot too. Nice to have a studio that large. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## fmw (Sep 3, 2007)

I think the closeup of the product shot is just right.  Nice work.  The trucks, on the other hand, are unevely lit and underexposed.  I understand you are highlighting the product in the bed but I find the uneven exposure across the width of the trucks to be a little distracting.  Overall, nice, professional work.  My neighbor is a vet and has one of these things in the back of his pickup truck.


----------

